# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  worth it???

## curling45s

i hope i dont get flamed or anything like that but all i am trying to do is gather information.

has anyone tryed this product? if so what kind of results did you see and how was your experience and was it worth it?

----------


## ancientgr

i do believe that those are not real dbol . They are just supplements.

----------


## BIGJOL

they are natural herbs..you get massive off em them  :Smilie:  ( dont waste ya money ) :P ...

----------


## Noles12

dont waste your money

----------


## CHAP

Its just a supplement

Stick to creatine and protein

----------


## curling45s

so in no way this is dianabol . 

when i was reading the info they had for it it seemed like it was, i think they claimed that it was toxic for the liver and it had a half life between 3-5 hours.

so you people wouldnt try this so called d-anabol?

----------


## PT

you can try it but its not dianabol , its a legal supplement

----------

